# Entropy (Lothar) sucht Verstärkung



## Thorwohlt (16. Januar 2014)

Für unseren 10er Raid benötigen wir in erster Linie - Heiler und DD's

Im einzelnen ---> Heiler nach Priorität 
1. Priester Dual-Specc - Diszi- Schatten
2. Mönch Dual Specc - Nebelwirker - Windläufer
3. Druide Dual-Specc - Bäumchen - Mondkin
4. Priest - Diszi
5. Druid - Baum / Priest - Holy
6. Mönch - Nebelwirker

Schadensklassen --> nach Prio
1. Magier - Arkan (Feuer)
2. Schammi - Ele (Verstärker)
3. Paladin Retri
4. Mönch - Windläufer

Geht einfach auf http://www.entropy-lothar.de und bewerbt euch dort (wenn ihr einfach eine Gilde sucht auch).


----------

